# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  В питомнике Unerschrocken (Эстония) родились щенки.

## Tatjana

24.12.08 родились щенки от Квая ф. Мозеленблюте и Унершроккен Баски. 3 суки, 2 кобеля. Все зонарные.
31.12.08 родились щенки от Квая ф. Мозеленблюте и Унершроккен Кияры. 2 кобеля. 1 чепрачный, 1 зонарный.
Все щенки здоровы, сильные.
У Яры мне кажется слишком толстые... Молока много, а их только двое.:)

----------


## Tatjana

Ронни

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Пока играем вот так:
Ронни ( Квай-Яра) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut1.wmv
Пико (Квай -Баска) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut2.wmv
А что никто не смотрит тему-то? Хоть спросили бы что?

----------


## Немка

Какие замечательные «Квайчата»(ТТТ) В первом ролике понравился момент «поправляем хватку» ))

----------


## aria

> Пока играем вот так:
> Ронни ( Квай-Яра) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut1.wmv
> Пико (Квай -Баска) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut2.wmv
> А что никто не смотрит тему-то? Хоть спросили бы что?


*Tatjana*, спасибо, что заострили внимание на этой теме и на роликах! :Ax: 
Замечательные ролики: очень подробные и интересные! Замечательные ребятёнки! :Aj:  И очень интересная игра!
Несколько раз просматривала и каждый раз находила всё новые для себя моменты! :Ab:

----------


## Алена

> Пока играем вот так:
> Ронни ( Квай-Яра) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut1.wmv
> Пико (Квай -Баска) www.canis.ee/roliki/kut2.wmv
> А что никто не смотрит тему-то? Хоть спросили бы что?


Какие разные щенки..Первому добычу надо унести, второй спокойно остается рядом..Первый пытается догнать перчатку, второй делает попытки остановить руку, которая водит эту перчатку...Интересно увидеть их игру месяца черз 1,5-2...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А что никто не смотрит тему-то? Хоть спросили бы что?


А вот и не правда Ваша! :Ag: 
Смотрят!
Я не спрашиваю, потому что с игрой все понятно. Сам так с малышами играю. Еще "удочку" из хлыста делаю - вообще классно получается. Щен не просто за игрушкой бегает, а в прыжке ее ловит. :Ay:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Первый пытается догнать перчатку, второй делает попытки остановить руку, которая водит эту перчатку...


У меня в последнем помете деффки засиделись, так я к четырем месяцам обнаружил в их игре то, чего никогда до этого не видел у других щенков. Две из трех, чтобы завладеть игрушкой, тоже начали лупить сперва в руку. А когда я научился уворачиваться, стали атаковать в лицо - "Так сам игрушку бросишь!". А с моим ростом прыгучести им хватало :Ap: .
И брат их в Москве своего тренера в бок лупил, чтоб быстрее игрушку получить  :Ag: .

----------


## Lynx

Андрей, а я за такое в дыню даю)) Оно то конечно прикольно и классно, какие щенки, прыгают-хватают-кусают и ты ды, ладно, когда он один щенок, а если много? Короче, становится уже не прикольно покоцанной, поцарапанной и в синяках в самых неожиданных местах ходить.(( В общем момент в щенке положительный, я считаю, но отучать начинаю пораньше от этого.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Даша, зачем жеж в дыню-то?  :Ai:  Я в таких случаях просто быстренько нахожу способ не предоставлять им такую возможность и стараюсь направить  разрушительную энергию в нужное МНЕ русло.
Хотя, получается прикольно. Когда тяпнет случайно, в запале - может и "в дыню" схлопотать (я ж тоже в запале :Ag: ). А когда лупит направленно - я начинаю извилинами ворочать и искать пути не нарываться. Кто кого дрессирует?

----------


## Nubira

Unerschrocken Piko

----------


## Tatjana

Голова, как у Квая, строение, как у Баски - практически идеальный внешний вариант. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana K

Очень интересно братика посмотреть :Ab:  Мордяхи так похожи

----------


## Nubira

Пико, 4,5 мес

----------


## Lex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeRhMV9rqTk
Пико, 4.5 месяца, второй след

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeRhMV9rqTk
> Пико, 4.5 месяца, второй след


Эх, хорош Пико!!! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana K

ну прям как Прайд!!! как они похожи!!

----------


## Lex

Пико  6 месяцев

----------


## Немка

:0218: Лапулечка.... :0218:

----------


## Lex

*Немка*спасибо  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

Пико и Лекс

----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------

